# Is This Not the Cutest Agility Round?



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

My little pom, Haku, did his first regular intro agility class today. He hasn't done agility classes since January and he only has done 2 or 3 full rounds of classes. He did one competition of intro jumpers in March. He qualified today for both of his regular classes, both of his jumpers classes(so I think he got his intro jumpers title), and I think both of his hoopers classes (they didn't have these posted before we left, but unless he went over time we should have q'd). So 6 of the 6 classes we did today. But what I love the most is that he LOVES it. He gets super excited on course. I was saying today that Haku does it because he loves it where as Stryder does it for his incessant need to please me (though he definitely likes it too)

Haku Intro Agility





Stryder is my 12 year old, mini poodle, who just started agility last summer, and started competing in February. He already has 2 intro titles (regular and jumpers) and I think he got his novice jumpers title today. He Q-d in 5 of his 6 classes today I think? Need to work on switches, and sending, and weaves of course.

Stryder Novice Jumpers


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

That was cute! I loved it!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

No matter why they are doing it, everybody is having fun! So CUTE!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Aw! Both of those pups were having a great time! You got some good crosses in there, too. Good job for all three of you!

--Q


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Aww!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

